
1024 - groundCode
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1024_(number)
======
DanBC
See also ([http://www.amazon.com/Penguin-Book-Curious-Interesting-
Numbe...](http://www.amazon.com/Penguin-Book-Curious-Interesting-
Numbers/dp/0140261494))

([http://www.amazon.co.uk/Penguin-Book-Curious-Interesting-
Num...](http://www.amazon.co.uk/Penguin-Book-Curious-Interesting-
Numbers/dp/0140261494))

------
jxf
I'm confused about why this is on the frontpage. Slow news time for HN?

------
SpacemanSpiff
from the linked Wikipedia article: The neat coincidence that 2^10 is nearly
equal to 10^3 provides the basis of a technique of estimating larger powers of
2 in decimal notation. Using 2^10a+b ≈ 2b10^3a is fairly accurate for
exponents up to about 100. For exponents up to 300, 3a continues to be a good
estimate of the number of digits.

For example, 2^53 ≈ 8×10^15. The actual value is closer to 9×10^15.

------
idexterous
Omg. I want to post number eight.

------
shachar
this is redonculous. How is this HN material exactly? Can I post the number
One?

